# in muro consistendi potesta erat nulli [Caesar BG 2, 6-7]



## Nyx92

Hi everybody, I'm a Latin student in Spain and I have some problems with Caesar's texts. My Latin subject is optional in my degree and it's directed to historians, in order to be able to work with the original texts in Latin.
Here we go:
<< Another question, which now has its own thread. >>

Caesar BG 2, 6-7. On the one hand, I have translated "in muro consistendi potesta erat nulli" as "ninguna era la fuerza de mantenerse en el muro" (any was the strenghth of standing in the wall), cause I think that 'nulli' is a plural nominative that, according to the dictionary, I must translate according to the context, but I'm not sure. On the other hand, I don't understand the part of speech of "legati de pace" in "unus ex eis, qui legati de pace ad Caesarem venerant", I think it's a plural nominative but, is it the antecedent of the relative pronoun? I guess that Iccio Remo is one of these "legati de pace" but I don't know understand its function in the Latin sentence and I think that I distorted the translation to fix it to the Spanish sentence.

[El segundo texto (César BG 2, 6-7. Los Belgas atacan a los Remos, aliados de César) simplemente me deja con dos pequeñas dudas. La primera en "in muro consistendi potesta erat nulli". Tengo la siguiente traducción: "ninguna era la fuerza de mantenerse en el muro", interpretando 'nulli' como un nominativo plural que, según el diccionario, se traduce según el contexto, pero tengo dudas de que sea correcto. La segunda duda es en "unus ex eis, qui legati de pace ad Caesarem venerant", ya que interpreto "legati de pace" como un nominativo plural y lo traduzco como el antecedente en español, pues entiendo que Iccio Remo era uno de los legados de paz que había ido hasta César. Sin embargo, no sé qué función tiene en realidad en latín y me da la impresión de que he manipulado la traducción para ajustarla al castellano.]

<< Other questions, which now have their own thread. >>


----------



## Nyx92

Full text:
*6* Ab his castris oppidum Remorum nomine Bibrax aberat milia passuum VIII. Id ex itinere magno impetu Belgae oppugnare coeperunt. Aegre eo die sustentatum est. *2* Gallorum eadem atque Belgarum oppugnatio est haec: ubi circumiecta multitudine hominum totis moenibus undique in murum lapides iaci coepti sunt murusque defensoribus nudatus est, testudine facta portas succedunt murumque subruunt. Quod tum facile fiebat. *3* Nam cum tanta multitudo lapides ac tela †coicerent†, in muro consistendi potestas erat nulli. *4* Cum finem oppugnandi nox fecisset, Iccius Remus, summa nobilitate et gratia inter suos, qui tum oppido praeerat, unus ex iis qui legati de pace ad Caesarem venerant, nuntium ad eum mittit, nisi subsidium sibi submittatur, sese diutius sustinere non posse.


----------



## relativamente

"in muro consistendi potesta erat nulli" 
El verbo sum con un dativo significa tener
El texto dice potestas no potesta. Potestas puede significar poder o facultad como en "patria potestas" de tipo legal o bien de  tipo físico.El texto viene a decir que nadie podía o bien nadie tenía facultad de parase junto al muro


----------



## Nyx92

Es cierto que pone potestas, gracias, era una errata de la copia que me proporcionaron, y no me di cuenta para buscarlo bien.
En primer lugar, gracias por contestar, en segundo, entonces está bien traducir nullus como un pronombre? No había pensado en ello porque creía que sólo era un adjetivo.


----------



## relativamente

Nulli puede ser también un nombre, como si dijéramos nemini. En Derecho Romano se habla de las res nullius, o sea de las cosas sin dueño, que no son de nadie.


----------



## Nyx92

Duda resuelta, ¡gracias!


----------

